# Welcome to The Basement So Far



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Behind the bar. Plumbing for a sink and dishwasher. GFCI all around.










Down the hallway towards the bottom of the stairs. I'm putting cabinets and a wine cooler in the nook in the back wall.










This is the electronics nook. Yes, that's the same TV in the first picture.










With drywall. 










This will be the exercise room










Drywalled


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You've made a lot of progress. It looks nice. Thanks for posting all the pics.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

It looks nice. Some spots(judging by the joint compound) it looks like you didn't use very many screws in the drywall.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

That's correct. I used adhesive on all the studs. The screws hold it until the adhesive dries.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not positive but I thought there was still a fastener pattern that you had to follow even if using adhesive. Could be wrong. Maybe someone else will chime in. Did you get this inspected? Not criticizing your work, just kinda curious.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

That's ok. I don't mind comments in either direction. You'll note there are more in the ceiling than on the walls. There are nails under the tape as well. I was told, as long as I was using adhesive, 2 screws, every other stud, will be fine for the walls. Lastly, I took pictures in the middle of the process. There are a couple of wall shots that don't look like they have any screws in the field because they hadn't been covered with compound.


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow that looks all too familiar, nice job


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice job
I wasn't aware you could use adhesive instead of all screws
That would save some mudding
Here they only check your rough electric, rough framing, then insulation. After that it's the final inspection


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

looks like a fun project, and good work.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice report and nice work.

I am going to subsribe to this thread.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Framing looks nice and square!. Curious on your drywall screwing patterns even with adhesive how often did you screw ??


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

All of the drywall is attached around the perimeter. The pieces on the walls have 2 screws ever other stud. 
The ceilings have screws on every stud.


----------



## TZUNAM1 (May 17, 2009)

nice work! the stella's looked good too!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Since there are so many questions on screw placement..... the wallboard manufacturer recommends (code), *studs 16"o.c.- one screw every 24"*( sheets on side: a screw top, middle and bottom of every stud).

*Ceilings 16"o.c. - 1 screw every 16"*

Page 9- table 7: http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf

Check with your local building department about the gas furnace and water heater. You probably need a weatherstripped door and an exterior combustion air source for them, for your safety.

For anyone else doing a basement, check here, about where to install the insulation vapor barrier, per your location. A very informative read: 

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1

Nice looking job, bet you can't wait to get it finished. Have you noticed how the room looks bigger, then smaller, then..... as the walls/ceilings are finished? Be safe, G


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

A few more pictures with paint and cabinets. Carpeting will be installed shortly. (Can you tell I'm a NY Giants fan?) The microwave cabinet for under the bar should be arriving this week.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

It looks amazing! I love the bold colours.

Great job beer geek.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

ya look'n good. i like how you got all the right tools, this is half the battle (the other half is making sure your wife is happy with the results).

Knucklez


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

ym,
Thanks for the kind words. Once I get some of my Giants memorabilia up, the colors will make more sense. My wife gave me the classic "you've got to be kidding me" look when I told her the color scheme. She had "other plans". Now that the walls are done, she has warmed to the idea.

Gbar,
I've been told that a louvered door will provide enough combustion air in the space. I've installed CO detectors just to make sure. 

Knucklez
I'm a firm believer in using the right tool for the job. I rarely make a purchase for only one job so they end up paying for themselves in the long run. 

Tonight's goal is painting the baseboards and the single french door that I installed last night at the top of the stairs. I hope to have *only* 7 projects left by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I just found this posting and the basement looks great! And it is a little late for your situation because I am guessing it is complete so this is for people that may view this discussion.

I was looking at the pictures of this project and I would say that in our municipality per code your screw pattern would fail inspection and we utilize the 2007 IBC.

The code for screw patterns reads 4- 6" on edges and not to exceed 8" in the field. I recognize the use of adhesive however that is an extra touch and the screw pattern should remain the same. I don't use nor have I ever seen adhesive unless laminating drywall onto masonry walls but that is just me. If I ever have to strip the drywall the adhesive would just be an added PIA to deal with. There is no real reason for the adhesive other than it should help prevent nail pops however if you are using screws the lateral movement of the drywall should be eliminated especially if the screw pattern is tight enough.

Not criticizing just giving my input on the screw subject.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, I know it has been a long time since I've posted here. Life just gets in the way. Here are a few more photos of the things I've done. Here's an old picture of the wine bar. The liquor isn't there anymore. You'll see why in subsequent photos










I finally got around to working on the bar. It's still not completely finished. Here's the sink area:










You can see it still has the temporary (11 months) top



















The stone and the top










Stained










6 coats of wipe on poly










Details










The stools:










After our 4th of July party, we realized it really needed a back bar. I just have to build a top to match the bar and add a step up for an additional row of bottles.


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

wow..i am really impressed.

if you don't mind sharing, what was your budget? were you able to stay close to it?


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't really have a budget other than spend as little as possible but don't make it look cheap. I also spread it out over a significant amount of time. Stock HD cabinets except for the microwave one. Usually when they were 20% off. The 3 coolers were purchased at the HD clearance center a couple of years ago. They were $110 each. I knew I was going to use them at some point. I'd say the basement was a little over $10K.


----------

